
Ask HN: What happened to Soekris Engineering? - alacombe
Once upon a time, Soekris Engineering (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;soekris.com) was a prominent reseller of multi-interface (one major downsides of most of the ARM-based SBC) embedded x86 devices. Today, their website seem to be empty, only the European store (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;soekris.eu) seem to be still in business (but operate while stock remains only ?)<p>Were they unable to deal with the competition and went six feet under ?
======
noonespecial
We used them by the 100's in the middle 00s. They were very good little
machines but expensive. We switched away to to the PC-Engines(1) line to save
significant cost. Sad to see them go if true. Many of the ones we put out
there are still going strong a decade on.

(1) [https://www.pcengines.ch/](https://www.pcengines.ch/)

------
mindcrash
> Were they unable to deal with the competition and went six feet under

They stopped doing x86 boards due to lack of interest, but they didn't close.
In fact, they are still afloat building highend audio DACs (see
[http://www.soekris.dk/](http://www.soekris.dk/))

